# vises



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

THe pedestal vice can move during the tying sequence. Sometimes it's helpful to be able to get a slightly different angle on things, other times it may move when you don't want it to. I wouldn't spend too much time agonizing about it. As witnessed by the diverent opinions, you'll be happy with whichever one you go with.


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, I ended up getting a Renzetti traveler base model for Christmas, and from what I can tell it's very well made. I'm just doing some basic flies right now, so I signed up for a class that start's the 3rd of Jan. I can't wait to really start using the thing...


----------



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks for the re-assurance in regards to which type of stand works the best for tying. I believe I will opt for the C-Clamp.

Fastsled: That is great that you'll be learning how to tie in a class. I'm sure that this would not be in the Cadillac neighborhood, otherwise I'd be interested in joining in.

Cabelas has the Traveller for $169 plus I have a $20 coupon that I can cash in. On the other hand if my neighborhood fly shop would throw in some lessons in fly tying I'd be willing to pay a little extra. I'll have to check this possibility out.


----------



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

Fastsled, I got the same thing for christmas. Nice!!


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I own the Renzetti cam traveler and couldn't imagine using anything else. The vise is extremely versitile with size range from 4/0 to 28 and you can buy a set of jaws for smaller flies. Not only do I use this vise but my wife and my dad does too.


----------

